# Children after infidelity



## what it is (Jan 16, 2012)

hello long time reader of this forum and other forums like this. my W of 12 years also WW of 5 years wants to have another child with me. heres the story my W and i have been together since high school my first and only love. she got a job working very diff shift as i. we would see one another every other weekend. so i will admit we grew a apart i would watch porn and she found some one else. i caught her red handed (in the act of sex) i find it sick to think about because i watched it for what seemed 5 minutes before they even noticed i was there. i will say she did not seem to enjoy the sex like we have but it was having sex. he was a married man so i told his W. i left my w for 6 months we had kids together so i still had to see her. she would beg me to come home and my son would ask me to come home. i filed for separation and she beged, pleaded cried for me to forgive her. i got on the internet and read up on how to reconcile. I ask her that we go get MC and she get counseling. I stopped watching porn which must had been a addiction because i still have to make myself not watch it. i also ask her to quit her job and find a job that we work the same shift she did. so I moved back in. i have every password she has, i put a keylogger on her pc. i keep a gps tracker on her car and her phone. She and i agreed to 100% transparency. even though i did not have a PA i still was a heavy porn watcher. so i told her and gave her access to my PC so i would not go into the fog of Porn again. it will be 6 years next month since the split and for 6 months my wife has been asking we try for another kid we have a boy and she would love to try for a girl. will admit i love my wife 10X more today than i did befor the A and porn fog. i could not imagen life with out her but the memory of her having sex with another guy sometimes gets to me. i think you guys call them triggers. the only part that helps me is the sex looked akward and he was doing it all wrong, remember i watched it happen, but its still burned in my head for the rest of my life. my w and i have a good sex life. i guess i learned from all the porn i was watching i put that energy towards her when i stopped. i think from the MC and being honest we grew up. I love her and trust her now. i dont feel she would cheat again and i dont watch porn. we spend all our time together so there no time for sex unless its with each other. we focus all our time and money towards being a happy family. 

thats my story, so how many of you have had children with a wayward spouse after a infidelity.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you have a regular sex life now or is having sex a trigger?


----------



## what it is (Jan 16, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Do you have a regular sex life now or is having sex a trigger?


we have sex everyday if we find time around and average about 4 times a week. i dont have triggers from having sex. i have triggers if we dont spend 100% of our extra time together or if my wife seems quite, because that how this all started.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

3 girls since the affair. You want one of them? :rofl:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Have the kid, it seems the both of you have learned from this crap called infidelity.
The main thing is *both* of you knowing and understanding the unhealthy behaviors and preventing them.

What concerns me is the big age diff. between the sibs. but what the hell go for it.


----------



## asylumspadez (Jan 17, 2012)

The memory is always gonna be burned into your mind because she broke the trust you two had together and its almost impossible to get over. However you do have to come to terms that the past is the past and she is a different person now. Maybe having another child isnt such a bad idea.


----------

